# Should I change the locks



## Luvstruck (Aug 18, 2010)

I am scared for my safety. He does have a warrant for his arrest for his domestic violence against me. His mother does live here in the city. He works second shift, should I change the locks while he is gone and set his stuff outside? This is my mother's house and legally she can't kick him out unless she evicts him but I am proceeding with divorce court date not set. He is so rude and hard to live with. He is just taking up space in which I feel should do it some where else. Should I change the locks while he is at work?


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

I would. No point in waiting until it's too late after he hurts you.


----------



## Luvstruck (Aug 18, 2010)

That is what I was thinking also. I mean he has pulled knives on me and sharp objects. I just hate the drama part of it. My friend told me to call his mother and make her aware of what is going on with me changing the locks so there wont be any suprises. I hate this mess.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

If its to the point you have to ask, then it should already have been done!


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

i would get a restraining order as well so that he cannot be within so many feet of your house. then it won't matter if he's evicted or not, he would have to stay away. and i would change the locks if safety is a concern.


----------

